# Male Blue Ram Problems



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Now my male ram is beating up my female. He keeps chasing her around the tank. She looks very stressed so I thought maybe he wanted a new female so I switched. Now hes chasing the new female and won't leave her alone. Any advise?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bigger tank and more hiding spots of all kinds.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My brother had that issue. All of a sudden, the male got really aggressive. He ended up getting rid of the rams because they were so aggressive towards each other.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take him out, rearrange the whole tank, add more cover, keep him in QT for a week, then try again.


----------

